# mk2 rally suspension ON A BUDGET



## Heterosapian (Jul 19, 2002)

Considering a Mk2 gti rally car build, mainly for rally cross but likely a few road/trail events next year and many more as my skills improve. Hitting team Oneil this fall and likely again in the spring to get the driver sorted out but need ideas in building the car. 

Are there any cheap, junkyard bits that will give me about an inch of lift and a tad more stiffness? I know the front strut bearing mounts from a VR are worth a half inch iirc. Thoughts on spacers? Later gen springs for some stiffness, maybe height? Anyone with experience? I'm thinking rear sway with stock VR springs and mounts and a second-hand cage for starters. 

I live in the real world where budgets are tight and can't justify a load of cash on a car that will be tasked to sliding around in dirt, teaching me the ropes. Trying to avoid the aftermarket but if there are any thrifty options out there I'll happily consider them. 

Thanks guys and gals.


----------



## Heterosapian (Jul 19, 2002)

wagon springs in the rear? Compatibility with later generations? Anyone have a link to a rundown of swapability between generations and motors/trims? Thanks


----------



## Sinner44 (Oct 11, 2006)

I think that you may want to spring for a nicer set of struts and definitely go with the vr strut mounts and I'd go with the TT control arm bushings too. Since they're solid...depending on how rough a course is you may bend and shear OEM struts but that can happen with any set of struts.. But I don't have any solid recommendations I'm sure someone will post up soon though!


----------



## Heterosapian (Jul 19, 2002)

Thanks for the reply. What's the word on passat VR take-offs? I'd like to spring for something sturdier but I've got to save for team Oneil and entry fees as well. A second 20 year old project was a tough enough sell to the wife. Probably not running anything brutal for a while, hitting all the local rallycross events before doing any road courses.


----------



## Greasecar (Feb 25, 2003)

Bilstein HDs and some heavier springs would be a good affordable option. Then for another $300 you could get a ground control coilover kit with some 12" springs, I've used this setup for stage rally and know a few others who do as well.


----------



## grnhornet2001 (May 12, 2005)

hey dude, there is some modifacations, but we run sti strut mounts instead of the stock mounts. For some reason the stocks mounts didnt last more than 2 events. also there is a couple guys run the rally cross here with cabrio suspension. so hope the info can help you out.


----------

